# Heat reclaimer



## nrstateblitz (Nov 4, 2008)

Does any one know if they make a heat reclaimer for a pellet stove....Englander 25 PDVC....my exhaust gets very hot and this seems like a waste of heat.


----------



## smoke show (Nov 4, 2008)

I thought about that with my selkirk direct temp, because the outside air comes in through the outer chamber of the pipe. If I take my oak flex pipe off maybe I could mount a muffin fan to the 2" adapter.


----------



## lafalot1965 (Nov 4, 2008)

I would be interested as well.  I posed a few days ago (no replies) that I just installed a stove (Breckwell P4000) and went outside to check the exhaust.  I put my hand under the vent and there was an awful lot of very warm (almost hot) air coming out of it.  Made me wonder if I did something wrong on the install.  I think my stove is only about 81% efficient which means I'm probably going to lose heat out the exhaust.  I just didn't think it would be that much.  I'll probably have some animals living under the thing by the end of the winter!!


----------



## Xena (Nov 4, 2008)

It's been talked about here on the forum ----> https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/15155/


----------



## yoscratch (Nov 5, 2008)

what about wrapping something around the pipe to help with heat exchange?  some fins or something?  someone artistic could make it into something really cool.  Aluminum would be a good material to use.


----------



## nrstateblitz (Nov 5, 2008)

I was considering buying a Magic Heat heat reclaimer they are made with 6 or 8 inch diameters ...i would think that you could use reducers to allow the 4 inch exhaust to attach to a 6 inch reclaimer then use another at the top of it to go back into 4 inch for your exhaust...couldnt it be installed with a pellet stove basement kit and ran up the inside wall of the house before venting outside...they already have a thermostat and built in fan.....does this make sense to anyone else....Any thoughts?????


----------



## MainePellethead (Nov 5, 2008)

I agree with pook.....theres not alot of heat loss with a pellet stove so a reclaimer isnt really worth it IMO.


----------

